# Any ax slingers?



## Rev.thenatural (Jan 4, 2016)

A little break from other topics and on too another I love..music.

Just throwing something to the guitar shredding or plucking enthusiasts out there about a man I feel builds a guitar like no other and just for you.

Been playing and singing and writing most my life. At one time had a record deal in Nashville under Marshall Madison stage name.

Was a very different person then and let's just say, had some straightening up too do.

Last say four years I have been more dedicated to my playing and geez nobody is the best and nothing like being humbled by a nine year old prodigy, however I get around the fret board pretty good.

I love all styles and play most of them, but of course a more Santana meets Stevie ray Vaughn and bore Angus young is more my liking lol.

I play leads with the old three finger lead style that is rare I'm told and use the pinky rarely.

I also am told its rare too find someone that plays 13 to 14 gauge strings and I do and have too have my electrics built to handle the springs and emotional tension I put on them.

I use grips every day and its a big deal in keeping your hands strong no matter your string gauge and a little secret I live by.

I've played allot of fine instruments brothers and have been to the house of the old timer that started warrior guitars in tn and played a $12000 dollar warrior years ago.

I've even had my hands on a 1953 les Paul black beauty given too a friend of the family that played for George Jones and the guitar is worth more than his home.

As many of you, I've played my share.

In that, when god gave opportunity for me to add some new axes, I gave allot of thought and could spend a reasonable amount of money for something nice if I chose.

Ran into Paul b of tsunami guitars.com and my heart skipped a beat lol.

He's from Cleveland tn and his guitars are art and he builds them one at a time and gives them nearly away at his prices.

He loves people and likes making something incredible for starving musicians period.

He puts tonal chambers under wooden pick guards and its patented, however some others are trying to still copy him and sell their guitars very high and they use templates and I wouldn't have one.

Paul uses no templates. He is a master wood worker first and a guitar builder second and that's good as its art when he's done and the wood is like glass and your ax will never be duplicated.

Some players don't like wood porn and would rather have some ridiculous dragon or graphics painted on.

This man builds guitars that have multiple types of exotic wood in one guitar and he's able too show his work and gods work in a beautiful and artistic way.

I bought the one called the puzzler and its unreal and the sustain and tones his guitars make are incredible. I've never played a finer guitar ever and knowing its one of a kind.

He is currently building guitar # 78 and its another custom he is doing for me and someone just now sent deposit for # 79.

He's a whitehead and may not have 50 years too do this so you guys check him out and get yourself something beautiful and unique that nobody else will have.

$200 deposit is all he requires and my goodness you make him payments and he's paid by the time he's done.

Just figured some may be interested as its really also something you can pass down to your kids and only the lord knows how many more Mr Paul will make and that's when they will really be worth something.

Blessings and keep on a picking, rev.thenatural


----------



## hotrodharley (Jan 4, 2016)

There was no 1953 Gibson Les Paul Black Beauty. 1957 was the first year they made them.


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jan 4, 2016)

Your right for sure 57 not 53 . lol double checked and Eddie says 57. Lol..rev


----------



## torontoke (Jan 4, 2016)

I'm not allowed to play the expensive guitars at the shop near my house. They got upset when I last went in and detuned a $10 000
Martin and went to town banging out tool songs stoned out of my mind.
Prison sex did sound pretty awesome on that sweet ass guitar tho


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jan 4, 2016)

torontoke said:


> I'm not allowed to play the expensive guitars at the shop near my house. They got upset when I last went in and detuned a $10 000
> Martin and went to town banging out tool songs stoned out of my mind.
> Prison sex did sound pretty awesome on that sweet ass guitar tho


That's funny, well for me its opposite. Cause I use stiff strings lol I usually go in and tune em up to 528 and leave. I love too hand my ax to brothers that can probably play better than me on several things and they hand it back. Some players have more feminine hands and nothing wrong with that. My old teacher had long feminine hands and could play anything. Bigger hands seem to do better on thicker strings of once you break in. Chording is most difficult on gigs with thick strings and why I use grips or I'd have 10s again. The sound and tones are what really stand out and no effects needed save maybe a wah..rev.


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jan 8, 2016)

Well  she arrived and beautiful and screams like a monster.
Paul says he will never duplicate her as the intertwined tn walnut and ga maple is an old and hard trick.

He kept it for a demo last couple years and when I seen he was selling it for beans as usual I had to get it.

The one he's building now will take a few months so I'm in love with this little puzzler.

Unfortunately no demonstration until approval from neighbors, darn Peavy blows the walls down lol.

Time to get a pignose. Endorsed by Ralph macchio.
Blessings, rev.thenatural


----------



## LOFT (Jan 17, 2016)

Im teaching myself to play the guitar on and off... can currently do the intro to pink floydd "Wish you were here" and Guns N Roses riff from "Sweet child of mine"
Only have a cheapish Yamaha acoustic im learning with... It is fullsize though, Wish i went for a 3/4 lol


----------



## Diabolical666 (Jan 17, 2016)

Bought the kiddo a guitar and the rocksmith game for playstation. When no ones around i bust it out and play...shhhh dont tell


----------



## LOFT (Jan 17, 2016)

Diabolical666 said:


> Bought the kiddo a guitar and the rocksmith game for playstation. When no ones around i bust it out and play...shhhh dont tell


I have rocksmith too 2014 and 2015 but i got rid of my electric guitar i had because it was horrible lol


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jan 17, 2016)

LOFT said:


> Im teaching myself to play the guitar on and off... can currently do the intro to pink floydd "Wish you were here" and Guns N Roses riff from "Sweet child of mine"
> Only have a cheapish Yamaha acoustic im learning with... It is fullsize though, Wish i went for a 3/4 lol


Perfect guitar to start. Learning first on flat top will make you a better all around guitar player.

Too many can play electric well and throw them a flat top and their lost.

I'm probably opposite as I'm not a big man, however I have big full Stevie ray hands and I use 13 gauge and squeeze on grips.

A smaller hand should probably stick to lighter strings as joints can be problematic even for stronger hands.

Proper posture when practicing and breathing is important also and you get more precise and can play in various positions later.

I play over emotional and have to watch the gorilla grip all the time.

I have to set electrics up for 13 also or I tear the strings off and over play them.

Don't know, just how god made me.

Practice allot and don't worry about repetition.

Bands sound good, because they play the same songs every night for years.

You could learn chopan in six months, play it an couple hours a day for another six months and every time somebody new would hear you play it, would think you a musical genius.

Also find your own style later as that's your skill and not somebody else's.

Blessings and rock on. Rev.the natural


----------



## GrowUrOwnDank (Jan 17, 2016)

That things like fine art man. Beautiful. Link is up a YouTube homes.  Would love to hear u play.


----------



## Diabolical666 (Jan 17, 2016)

LOFT said:


> I have rocksmith too 2014 and 2015 but i got rid of my electric guitar i had because it was horrible lol


I bought a Pyle soundbar last year ...I was so fucking impressed by the sound. I was shopping amazon and came acrossed a Pyle starter axe for a fair price. Impressed again


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jan 17, 2016)

GrowUrOwnDank said:


> That things like fine art man. Beautiful. Link is up a YouTube homes.  Would love to hear u play.


He's an artist for the poor man brother. You should check out the rasta bass he did and others on his Facebook. Tsunami guitars. Builds them one at the time. 

The stratocaster will be beautiful he is building me " thanks lord" and he has one in line after so $200 deposit and a few small payments and you've usually paid him off before its done.

He really works with you and will design you what you want. Rev


----------



## LOFT (Jan 17, 2016)

Rev.thenatural said:


> Perfect guitar to start. Learning first on flat top will make you a better all around guitar player.
> 
> Too many can play electric well and throw them a flat top and their lost.
> 
> ...


Yeh i was told a while back that starting with an acoustic guitar will train me better as an electric is so much easier to play as the need less pressure on the strings to hit the notes
Yeh its a bit repetaive what im doing but its improving my dexterity no end
Thanks for the confidence boost... Most people are happy to abuse instead


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jan 17, 2016)

LOFT said:


> Yeh i was told a while back that starting with an acoustic guitar will train me better as an electric is so much easier to play as the need less pressure on the strings to hit the notes
> Yeh its a bit repetaive what im doing but its improving my dexterity no end
> Thanks for the confidence boost... Most people are happy to abuse instead


Ya they like to be rude at times and act like there's something like the best out there.

Lol, there's nine year old prodigy children that will make those with egos throw their axes down.

If there was a best or let's say most versatile player of last 100 years it may be danny gatton.

Look him up on the YouTube and don't get discouraged lol. Rev.


----------



## LOFT (Jan 17, 2016)

Rev.thenatural said:


> Ya they like to be rude at times and act like there's something like the best out there.
> 
> Lol, there's nine year old prodigy children that will make those with egos throw their axes down.
> 
> ...


Just checked him out!
Definatly discouraging lol, But i know i wont ever make a living from it but im not bothered as i just want to do it so i can play my favourite songs and put my feelings into them


----------



## LOFT (Jan 17, 2016)

Im constantly looking online for guitar tutorials but can only find the ones where they show you a riff then want £9999.99 to learn the rest of the song , I have kinda give up with it really
Need to get me a few guitar books i think of my favourite bands and learn to read tab properly


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jan 17, 2016)

LOFT said:


> Im constantly looking online for guitar tutorials but can only find the ones where they show you a riff then want £9999.99 to learn the rest of the song , I have kinda give up with it really
> Need to get me a few guitar books i think of my favourite bands and learn to read tab properly


Old chord and scale books with pictures and your ear will go a long way at first and then you move to more complicated melodies within your skill range. Rev.


----------



## LOFT (Jan 17, 2016)

Rev.thenatural said:


> Old chord and scale books with pictures and your ear will go a long way at first and then you move to more complicated melodies within your skill range. Rev.


Have looked at some of those chord books and they are all about learning to play "baa baa black sheep" which isnt going to keep me invloved lol


----------



## oldtimer54 (Jan 17, 2016)

I'm a self taught leftie. Even though my pops always kept guitars,banjos,mandolins around the house. I was never allowed to play them but just as soon as mom and dad left the house I had all his shit in the living room banging on them like I knew what I was doing. I developed a love of music from those instruments. When my dad died I ended up with them all plus several of my own. I love the guitars both electric and acoustic.I've been fortunate enough to have had several friends with the skills to teach me some songs over the years. Hell, I even tried to play conventional for a while but gave up on that idea some years ago it was just to difficult. I don't read music. I strictly play by ear and Learn mostly from listening to music I like.
Nothing relaxes me more than picking up a guitar and just playing. My only regret is that my dad didn't see the desire I had in wanting to learn how to play ! I'm currently working with my granddaughter on some things. She always seems curious when I go to the back where I keep everything. I even bought her a small guitar last year. The music world better be on the look out for Delilah Grace !

Good post Rev.


----------



## LOFT (Jan 17, 2016)

oldtimer54 said:


> I'm a self taught leftie. Even though my pops always kept guitars,banjos,mandolins around the house. I was never allowed to play them but just as soon as mom and dad left the house I had all his shit in the living room banging on them like I knew what I was doing. I developed a love of music from those instruments. When my dad died I ended up with them all plus several of my own. I love the guitars both electric and acoustic.I've been fortunate enough to have had several friends with the skills to teach me some songs over the years. Hell, I even tried to play conventional for a while but gave up on that idea some years ago it was just to difficult. I don't read music. I strictly play by ear and Learn mostly from listening to music I like.
> Nothing relaxes me more than picking up a guitar and just playing. My only regret is that my dad didn't see the desire I had in wanting to learn how to play ! I'm currently working with my granddaughter on some things. She always seems curious when I go to the back where I keep everything. I even bought her a small guitar last year. The music world better be on the look out for Delilah Grace !
> 
> Good post Rev.


I tried to get my two sons into it one of 10 and one of 6 but they have no interest whatsoever.... Unless they hear a drum solo on planet rock then they get in the groove!!
I like the fact your grand daughter doesnt need a "push" and sees interest


----------



## Mr.GreenJeans (Jan 19, 2016)

Started playing when I was 7 on an old Stella Harmony acoustic that my fingers still have nightmares about the action was so bad, lol. Finally got my first Les Paul at 12. A brand spanking new '77 "The Paul". I still have that old girl, but I've added quite a few Gibson's and BC Rich's to the collection since then (and a few ESP's and Ovation's just for kicks). My fingers won't work like they used to (getting old and arthritic sucks!), but I still like to crank up the ol' JCM800 and terrorize the small furry animals in my neighborhood from time to time!!!


----------

